# Music featuring Omnisphere's Dream Piano and Choir FX...?



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi!
I would like to hear how the dream piano and the choir effects (Clusters etc) sound like, so I would be happy if you can share some music or snippets with featuring those sounds. 
Thanx!


----------

